# How Do I Keep a Lapel Pin From Falling Off?



## officerripley (Sep 28, 2022)

I've got a lapel pin with a back like this one:



The last time I tried wearing it on a blouse made of lightweight fabric, the pin came out of the round "keeper" thing on the back and fell off and was lost. So I ordered another one and wonder if yall have any suggestions about how to keep it from falling off. (I know there are things you can buy to keep it permanently on a cap or uniform or whatever, but I like to wear it on different blouses.)

I googled it and only suggestion I saw was to take the insulation off a thin electrical wire and put it on the pin to fatten it up enough so it won't be so inclined to fall off. Any other ideas? (Thanks.)


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2022)

officerripley said:


> I've got a lapel pin with a back like this one:
> 
> View attachment 241886
> 
> ...


@officerripley 

Do you have any other lapel pins that you could interchange the "back" with? I wonder if a back from a
pierced earring would fit tighter (if you have pierced ears .. or could purchase a cheapie pair). 

Maybe someone else has a more practical tip.


----------



## Kika (Sep 28, 2022)

Pinky said:


> I wonder if a back from a
> pierced earring would fit tighter


Great idea.  Amazon has a lot of them really inexpensive.  Here is one that might work.
https://a.co/dWHO2wa


----------



## Jules (Sep 28, 2022)

Pinky said:


> I wonder if a back from a
> pierced earring would fit tighter (if you have pierced ears .. or could purchase a cheapie pair).


There’re also packages of cheap plastic backings available.

Posted at the same time as @Kika   That’s the idea.  They may have them in a dollar store too.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2022)

A locking pin ?

https://www.asildastore.com/blogs/news/locking-pin-backs-how-to-keep-your-pins-secure


----------



## hawkdon (Sep 28, 2022)

Duck tape........


----------



## officerripley (Sep 28, 2022)

Thanks for all the suggestions, all; Huzz put a coat of Liquid Metal on the pin & it does seem to make the "keeper" fit tighter on it but if that doesn't do the job, I'm going to try the earring backs, great idea!


----------



## Lilac (Sep 28, 2022)

Try using a pencil eraser for the backer.  The backer you show wasn't one I liked to use in uniform because they kept coming off.  There are other types of backers that, for lack of a better description, that you "pinch" when you put it on the pin.  You might find them at uniform stores.

UPDATE:  Just looked at Hollydolly's link, they are called Butterfly pins.  They work really well.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 28, 2022)

Lilac said:


> Try using a pencil eraser for the backer.  The backer you show wasn't one I liked to use in uniform because they kept coming off.  There are other types of backers that, for lack of a better description, that you "pinch" when you put it on the pin.  You might find them at uniform stores.
> 
> UPDATE:  Just looked at Hollydolly's link, they are called Butterfly pins.  They work really well.


Another great idea, thanks!


----------



## Lara (Oct 4, 2022)

Bubble Gum


----------



## officerripley (Oct 16, 2022)

Kika said:


> Great idea.  Amazon has a lot of them really inexpensive.  Here is one that might work.
> https://a.co/dWHO2wa


Thanks to all with the great ideas. I went ahead and bought the earring backs like these and they seem to be working great; the plastic seems to kind of "mold" itself around and grab onto the pin and really stays until I tug it off.

Thanks again, you all!


----------

